# bully's or bandogge



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

if a bully is the accepted amstaff/apbt/? mix, why do bully's have a name wouldn't they just be another strain of bandogge. or at best wouldn't a working bully be a bandogge? and if bully's are bandogges by a different name what are the foundation dogs of these bully's called if they are just amstaff/apbt crosses.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You're on the right track. A working bully COULD be considered a bandogge, by definition, but there's that bloodline thing that throws it off. So, it's what you wanna call it. Also, a bandogge is a bulldog/mastino, so the AST/APBT cross wouldn't be called a bandogge(if working) it'd be a pitterstaff..... OR RE LOL


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

arent most RE Bully bred


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This a very simple answer.... Bandogges are bred for function, for a job, a purpose.... as to where the American Bully is bred to be a good pet plain and simple, that is the purpose of the breed. Not saying that there aren't working bullies, but that's a completely different subject.

The american Bandogge can have anything from American BullDOG to mastiffs mixed with other top preformers. Where the american bully when bred correctly, only have apbt/am staff in it's lineage.

EDIT: IMO I really don't think the bully has anything to do with the banndogge


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

imo the correct bully is not a bandogge. i own dogs from the foundation dogs of a bully line. i never intended to own anything outside of the apbt gene pool. be it what you call it an amstaff or an apbt. imo the bully's of today are docile bandogges.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> imo the correct bully is not a bandogge. i own dogs from the foundation dogs of a bully line. i never intended to own anything outside of the apbt gene pool. be it what you call it an amstaff or an apbt. imo the bully's of today are docile bandogges.


yeah, you said it better than i did lmfao. I'm definitely not blind, and i do see a lot of dogs who have the bully name attached to an obvious cross. My dogs are as close as you can get to the foundation of RE.


----------

